

Ask HN: What would you say are the most common website "categories"? - bdmac97

I'm adding website categories to launchly so my users can try to focus on sites that have a better chance of being interesting to them.  I've got it all coded up but I'm having trouble coming up with a list of like 8 (for space reasons) that are both broad enough to encompass most sites but specific enough to be useful.<p>What would you guys use for a list of 8 general website categories?
======
makecheck
1\. World News

2\. Social Network News

3\. Banking

4\. Acquiring Things

5\. Fixing Things

6\. Entertainment

7\. Learning

8\. Tools

~~~
bdmac97
Interesting list and doesn't have much overlap with mine. What sites would you
categorize as "Acquiring Things" and "Fixing Things"?

~~~
makecheck
I was tempted to think in terms of purchases, but really anything that you'd
download (e.g. free stuff) or buy (e.g. Amazon), hence just acquiring things.

And fixing things is mostly for balance; whatever you're not acquiring, you
probably have some reason to fix (e.g. looking up tech support for software
you already have, trying to find a new mouse driver, figuring out how to solve
a problem, looking for a good TV repair service, whatever).

